# Frage zum Gewicht des Chariot/Thule CX1 Kinderfahrradanhängers



## nosi123 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe gerade mehrere Fahrradanhänger in der engeren Auswahl. Leider sind die Gewichte der Datenblätter der einzelnen Anhänger/Anbieter nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da jeder das Gewicht anders angibt (mit/ohne Deichsel, mit/ohne Buggyräder, etc.).


Daher meine Frage: Hat einer der CX1 Besitzer den Anhänger mal gewogen oder würde das für mich machen?


Mich interessiert folgende Konstellation:

-  Anhänger mit Schiebebügel, ohne Buggyräder oder sonstige Anbauteile aber mit Deichsel

-  Die zwei Buggyräder einzeln (ohne Anhänger) gewogen


Wen es interessiert: Als engster Konkurrent geht derzeit der neue Leggero Enso bei mir ins Rennen. Falls den zufällig jemand der hier Lesenden besitzt: Sind die Buggyräder demontierbar oder genietet und lässt sich der Schiebebügel demontieren?

Jonas


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2015)

Mit einem Messwert kann ich leider nicht dienen, habe dazu aber auch eine etwas andere Auffassung: auch wenn das Gewicht da natürlich mit eingeht, würde ich die Wahl vor allem von der Alltagstauglichkeit/Praktikabilität/Flexibilität des Hängers abhängig machen und nicht von 1-2 kg Unterschied im Gewicht. Ein voll beladener Hänger auch nur für ein Kind kann 20-40 kg wiegen. Da würde ich andere Nervigkeiten (Konstruktionsmängel) höher wichten als im schlimmsten Fall 10% Mehrgewicht.

Zu dem Enso: von den Bildern her scheint der Bügel nicht demontierbar, da mit den seitlichen Holmen verstrebt und der Bremsgriff fest montiert. Man müsste dann jeweils die beiden Bremszüge noch aushängen... Die Räder sehen aus wie oben am Plastikteil mit großflächiger Inbusschraube verschraubt. Selbst wenn es genietet wäre, ließe sich dies aber meiner Meinung nach durch eine Schraubverbindung ersetzen. Erste Anlaufstelle für solche Fragen wäre für mich der Hersteller, da bekommt man schon Mal einen 1. Eindruck bzgl. Service-Verhalten. 

Ohne den Leggero detailliert zu kennen oder sonstwie die beiden verglichen zu haben: Ersteindruck anhand der Fotos prima. Alleine die Herstellung in Europa wäre mir schon ein gewichtiger Grund pro Enso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosi123 (11. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Erste Anlaufstelle für solche Fragen wäre für mich der Hersteller, da bekommt man schon Mal einen 1. Eindruck bzgl. Service-Verhalten.
> 
> Ohne den Leggero detailliert zu kennen oder sonstwie die beiden verglichen zu haben: Ersteindruck anhand der Fotos prima. Alleine die Herstellung in Europa wäre mir schon ein gewichtiger Grund pro Enso.



Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, natürlich hast Du Recht, man muss sicherlich zwischen Gesamtgewicht im beladenen Zustand und dem Leergewicht des Anhängers unterscheiden. Das ist sicherlich auch nicht das wichtigste Kaufkriterium für mich, doch würde ich gerne beim Vergleich mal auf einer gemeinsamen Basis vergleichen... Genau der von Dir genannte Grund lässt mich derzeit auch eher pro Enso tendieren  Die Idee mit der Anfrage beim Hersteller klingt gut, das werde ich direkt mal machen!


----------



## mac_ludwig (17. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

Gewicht meines CX1 von 2013 (Modell mit Scheibenbremse aber noch mit Chariot Labels) inkl. Babyhängematte und Weber Deichsel beträgt 14,75 kg. Die Buggyräder bringen zusammen 1,57 kg auf die Waage. 
Falls Du mit dem Anhänger nur radfahren willst, würde ich zum Singletrailer raten. Der Riesen Vorteil des CX 1 ist seine Vielseitigkeit. Schnell umgebaut zum Jogger, Buggy oder eben fürs Rad. Für Spezialdisziplinen gibt es jeweils bessere. 

Beste Grüße
Ludwig


----------



## nosi123 (17. Mai 2015)

mac_ludwig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gewicht meines CX1 von 2013 (Modell mit Scheibenbremse aber noch mit Chariot Labels) inkl. Babyhängematte und Weber Deichsel beträgt 14,75 kg. Die Buggyräder bringen zusammen 1,57 kg auf die Waage.
> Falls Du mit dem Anhänger nur radfahren willst, würde ich zum Singletrailer raten. Der Riesen Vorteil des CX 1 ist seine Vielseitigkeit. Schnell umgebaut zum Jogger, Buggy oder eben fürs Rad. Für Spezialdisziplinen gibt es jeweils bessere.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort! Dann habe ich jetzt mal ein ganz gutes Gefühl für das Gewicht. Ich will den Anhänger gerade auch zum Joggen und als Buggy nutzen, daher kommt ein Singletrailer nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Laura21de (5. April 2016)

Zum Thema Leggero: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-leggero-enso.794804/


----------

